# Trolling Motor for Pontoon



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

After all the research and pricing that I would need for the Pontoon the Wife said I can not buy my I pilot Trolling Motor. She says it is not in the budget............. So if anyone else has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

Get a regular trolling motor, a decent anchor, and some buoy markers. Be careful about buoy markers though, they will draw people in like flies. Try to find something that you can recognize that doesnt look like a conventional marker. Depending on how big your pontoon is, size your trolling motor. Pontoons get blown around very easily by the wind due to their nature, you probably know this Im sure. Ipilot is very cool, but very expensive for sure.

You may look into a pontoon mount style trolling motor by minn kota or some other company. probably around a 50" shaft and 60 lb thrust at least assuming your pontoon is around 20 ft. You may want to look at a removable mount, like a slide maxx or something of that nature if you want to take it out when (if) family wants to go for rides etc. I'm no expert though so don't take my word for it. Research is the best tool. talk to multiple salesmen at boat shops to get an idea of what works best. Go online and read reviews. However, nothing can replace an Ipilot


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I think for a pontoon boat you would want as much thrust as you could get. They have 165 pound thrust trolling motors, here is a link. You might consider a used one, look on craiglist and e bay, don't buy one that is to old. Saltwater trolling motors usually come in a higher thrust than freshwater ones. They have to push heaver boats. Some have longer shafts, so that the prop stays in the water in rough conditions. Good luck I hope you find one that suits your needs. If you do post up some pictures of it on the boat.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...lb-thrust-24volt-trolling-motor.aspx?a=322050


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

CrazyBass said:


> After all the research and pricing that I would need for the Pontoon the Wife said I can not buy my I pilot Trolling Motor. She says it is not in the budget............. So if anyone else has any ideas please let me know.


 New Wife?
Seriously, I think that I once had a remote controlled unit that could have been upgraded to an I-pilot. Wish I still had it. I don't remember the model, but you could look it up and do it then, in steps. Your trolling motor will never be too much thrust.


----------



## melissa728 (Feb 13, 2014)

They have to push heaver boats for this purpose. Some have longer shafts, so that the prop stays in the water in rough conditions. Good luck I hope you find one that suits your prerequisites. Hope to share here some boating pics.


----------



## RBO (Mar 6, 2013)

I run over 125 guided crappie trips each summer on my pontoon. Have been for over 12 years. Always over 25-30 foot deep brushtops in open water.

You should probably be glad your wife nixed the IPilot. I know of another guide who got it for his pontoon and he hated it. Delay before it came on in the wind, then full thrust left and right. Really didn't work for him.

I run a 26 foot Voyager and 24 volt 70 pound works fine. I use a foot control on my bass boat, but tried it on my pontoon and it was a pain. Too much swinging back and forth, always over correcting. Went back to a hand control with the foot button off/on and a ProKonTrol Handle. Works great.

http://www.prokontroll.com/#!/~/product/category=0&id=12926107

You can see my set up in in the pics. Had the same set up on the last two pontoons I've run.

Old boat.










New boat







.

Use the handle like a kickstand between holes. Only flip it over and lock it down on the way in.










Working position



















Hope this helps.


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry about your wife downing the i-Pilot on you. However, you do have other options. Check out our website. We offer a vast amount of Minn Kota, but many other trolling motors as well.

Trolling Motors

We also offer remanufactured motors, if that's something you would want to look into. You could save a ton of money by buying one of those (that way the wife can't complain about the budget).

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## melissa728 (Feb 13, 2014)

melissa728 said:


> They have to push heaver fish boats for this purpose. Some have longer shafts, so that the prop stays in the water in rough conditions. Good luck I hope you find one that suits your prerequisites. Hope to share here some boating pics.


 Definitely found some more boating pics here!


----------

